# NEW - Reptile Identification Forum Guidelines



## Colin (Oct 8, 2012)

there was some discussion recently where paul (slim6y) suggested a seperate ID forum 
(The Zoo > General Reptile Discussion > thread: What sort of snake is this?)


So thank you to Slateman & Adam for getting this done. For those who haven't noticed the new forum and those that have, please have a read of the Guidelines for using this forum and these may change with time and additional ideas. But let's try and make it an informational, educational and interesting forum without the rubbish and unecessary comments and posts please. thanks for your support.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ication-forum-please-read-193502/#post2252861


----------



## slim6y (Oct 8, 2012)

Wasn't just me Colin... I was just speaking for the masses


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeap it's been in the feature requests for a looong time. Glad it's finally been done and very enthused about this.


----------



## Colin (Oct 8, 2012)

well I hope everyone enjoys this new forum and helps make it educational and interesting. Help from Scott Eipper and others who are experienced field herpers & in reptile identification maintaining correct ID's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 8, 2012)

this is possibly the greatest thing to ever happen in the history of APS


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 10, 2012)

Collin it was just pointed out to me that the ID threads are not appearing in the homepage threads, if this is true can it possibly be fixed?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don’t know how long the request for a separate board has been around. However, there have been on-going repetitive problems with ID threads that many have highlighted and I don’t need to reiterate. This time around the discussion took a more positive direction with people making suggestions about what could be done to address these problems. Separating IDs from the rest of the forum allows the implementation of specific usage requirements that can address most, if not all, of the issues that have previously prevailed. 

I think Colin deserves a sincere vote of thanks for having followed it up and for obviously presenting the arguments to Admin in a cogent manner, sufficient to achieve the desired result. 

Good on you Colin for a job well done and for looking after the serious forum users! 
Blue


----------



## Colin (Oct 11, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Collin it was just pointed out to me that the ID threads are not appearing in the homepage threads, if this is true can it possibly be fixed?



I've noticed this myself Stephen. Will mention this to Adam and hopefully it will be fixed soon

- - - Updated - - -



Bluetongue1 said:


> I don’t know how long the request for a separate board has been around. However, there have been on-going repetitive problems with ID threads that many have highlighted and I don’t need to reiterate. This time around the discussion took a more positive direction with people making suggestions about what could be done to address these problems. Separating IDs from the rest of the forum allows the implementation of specific usage requirements that can address most, if not all, of the issues that have previously prevailed.
> 
> I think Colin deserves a sincere vote of thanks for having followed it up and for obviously presenting the arguments to Admin in a cogent manner, sufficient to achieve the desired result.
> 
> ...



I haven't done much mike only put the idea to admin. But I'd like to thank you, Eipper, GeckPhotographer, vicherps, -Peter and others for getting behind it. It's a really interesting forum and something I'm sure everyone one can learn a lot from. 

Also great to see the forum getting some serious reptile threads happening instead of some of the usual chit chat type topics


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

Colin thanks for putting the idea to them. It seems in just a short time to already be a success. Is it just me or are a few more ID's than normal coming out of the woodwork? Might just be the warmer weather now though!



$NaKe PiMp said:


> this is possibly the greatest thing to ever happen in the history of APS



No that was (and still is) the field herping forum


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Colin, I think this is certainly a great forum and seems to be off to a pretty good start. 



> No that was (and still is) the field herping forum


Amen.


----------

